# Obtain Police clearances, Birth/Marriage certificates and other documents much faster



## The Apostle (Mar 29, 2018)

You can now obtain South African documentation faster and legitimately with Apostil.co.za. For those requiring SA certificates, especially those living outside of SA, the process takes many months.

Police clearance: as fast as 5-7 working days
Birth/Marriage certificates: as fast as 2-4 weeks
Letters of No Impediment: as fast as 2-4 weeks
Apostilles: 2-5 days
Attestations at any embassy
Registration of marriage or divorce: 2 weeks

There are many more services offered as well, see our *Pricing* page.


----------

